# The Crimson Room puzzle



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

http://flash.qbol.net/pl;p/youxi/images/04042203.swf

There are 13 items hidden in this room in order to let you get out of this room.

If you found:

0-6 items, your IQ is very low, total idiot
6-8 items, Low IQ, you are still an idiot, but not a total one.
9-10 items, u r normal, no longer an idiot.
11-12 items, your IQ is high, above the average.
13 items found and get out of the room, 
There are less than 4000 people in the world can do it.

(I only got 10 items, Interesting puzzle though)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

There is no strange thing.
It is stale CD player.

Found eleven. Might try again later.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I played this game awhile ago...got frustrated and looked up the answer


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ooh. Twelve. And no cheating.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I got 10 the first time and now on a second try I got 12, but that is it, I can't find another.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

*Harder than I thought it would be!*

Holy cow! Thanks for that...I just spent over an hour figuring the damn thing out. My wrist is sore from excessive mouse-clicking. Addictive or what! Now I want more...

Mel


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

too much mindless mouse clicking and not enough "brain"

next room = http://www.fasco-csc.com/works/viridian/index_e.php


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Found all 13 and got to the safe, but couldn't figure out the combination to open it...

I'm sick of that dancing fool...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Got twelve and thought the answer might be to click on that star he keeps point to but that just shut him off.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Cameo, maybe let him finish the dance first and THEN click on that spot? I had the same problem, but never tried that.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

okay - that is my next try. After I go for my daily walk, that is. Gonna beat that link "GROW" you set us up on too! PERSISTANCE!


----------



## tequilagee5 (Aug 7, 2005)

Yarrg!

Frustrating but I got out. My favorite part was "A Metal Stick. For What It Uses?" However, I doubt the results have anything to do with IQ, it's more along the lines of patience and ability to move a mouse around the screen and click. Good times, though.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Cameo, that was it. I got out. Now for that "GROW" thingy!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

sheesh - I let him stop dancing and the star thing went away. Everytime I click on it -it stops and goes to the radio but clicking away there doesn't do anything.
Maybe I am not quick enough. Glad I helped you out though - good for you.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

UUUgh - I am supposed to be creating the presentation for the start of our new club and this thing is distracting!!!!! I click on the star, even tried clicking on it the second time it pops up, tried having different items I found highlighted while I did it, let him stop dancing - no star then - can't get past. YET.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Cameo, it is frustrating. Position your cursor over the star and leave it there until he finishes dancing. Then click, a few times if necessary, but look VERY closely just above your cursor. You will see a faint box appear, almost the same colour as the background, when you click once on it, a safe will appear. Then enter the correct combination and use the last key to open it, then use the tool inside to pry open the door.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Okay - I knew the star had something to do with it and I did try something similar - just have to go click crazy maybe. Will try again. Then maybe I can concentrate on work. I got a little done on my slideshow.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

As soon as I click the star it goes to the radio - no chance to keep clicking.
I even let him stop dancing leaving the cursor over the spot where the star was.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Okay - got the safe - now just have to break to code. yadayadayada.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Cameo, check the "url" on that note!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I got the screwdriver - I ESCAPED........... wheeewwww.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey sinc - thanks for the clue - only we must have been posting at the same time - I had already figured it out - guessed it as I tried clicking on the url but it wouldn't pop up. Since it wasn't 2004 I just tried a couple of dates and Voila!


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> too much mindless mouse clicking and not enough "brain"
> 
> next room = http://www.fasco-csc.com/works/viridian/index_e.php


OK, so has anyone taken on MACSPECTRUM'S challenge and beat this one?

I tried, lord, how I tried...

I was trying to think, but nothin' happened!

I gave up...

Don't pity me <sob>

Mel


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Just had to find another one didn't you? I found about 13 pces and set some up on the shelves but.........????


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Hehehe SINC nice "hints"


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Well I kind of started it when I mentioned the star.....knew you had to do something with it...........can't help it if Sinc is so clever! I had figured out the code before reading Sinc's post - just by luck.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

First try = 0
Second try = 2
Third try = 4 
Fourth try = 5

Number of years in university = 10.5
Number of university degrees held = 4
Number of doxies = 4

Picture of me daring one of the doxies to find another item = priceless.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

If you really want to frustrate yourself play the chess game in the osx operating system. Stupid thing cheats or makes up its own rules I am sure.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Stupid game....it will not let me use MY king to take it's queen - no other piece to put me in check, BUT it's king can take MY queen! One rule for the computer and another for to stupid human trying to play.
THE COMPUTER CHEATS. Not only that but if you ask for a hint it always goes in the computers favour!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Calm yourself, Cameo. Remember, you are the human who can turn off the computer....especially when the computer starts to push your buttons.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Good advice Dr. G. ................I shut down the chess game. Just can't stand cheaters.....I am taking a deeeeep breath.........calm.........slow the heart beat...............no more chess with cheating computers. There.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Actually, there was at least on instance on ehMac where the computer did cheat...someone posted about a pawn making an illegal diagonal move  (screenshots and all!) Well that must be why I can never win! Yes...that must be it...not my lack of talent/any semblance of skill for chess  Where's my Candyland game...now there's a game for the truly talented strategist!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> If you really want to frustrate yourself play the chess game in the osx operating system. Stupid thing cheats or makes up its own rules I am sure.


 i trashed it. the problem is it plays like a computer and not a human. only a kasparov with a mind like a computer can beat it. sigma chess is a bit better.


----------



## mishi8 (Jul 15, 2005)

dolawren said:


> http://flash.qbol.net/pl;p/youxi/images/04042203.swf
> 
> There are 13 items hidden in this room in order to let you get out of this room.
> 
> ...


Okay, I got out of the room, but thought I only had 12 items listed. I find it hard to believe fewer than 4000 people can do it.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Only 4000! Yippie! I'm part of an exclusive club!

I remember spending a day at work trying to figure this one out!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I have found 13 items in the veridian room and I know where the lighter is but can't seem to get it to give it up.

Why oh why did I click on that link? My boss is wondering the same thing.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

11/13 on the first try. Do I need to get something on the ceiling to start? Can't find all important 12th item.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

On top of the ceiling light. Hard to see. I am trying to lift the trash can - there is a lighter underneath - it was found earlier - but can't seem to lift it now.
That is if you are in the veridian room - I have 14 objects so far and one I am trying to get.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

please, please, please, some kinda clue. I can't get past 10 items. This is driving me nuts. I think I need to get on the ceiling but can't. Must stop now. Eat. Drink. Sleep...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wolfshead, you are ahead of me. I shall give one of Daisy's (possible) doxie pups, valued at $1000 Candian, for some clues.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Which room are you in? Crimson or Veridian?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, it took me an hour to get away from the ceiling light bulb. I was able to get the two keys, a ring, the power cord, another key, an empty CD case, a piece of paper with a URL, and a box. The keys opened up the drawers, the ring fit into the hole on the box, the power cord got the CD player to turn on..................and that is as far as I have been able to get without throwing my iBook over the fence. I have it on 800 X 600 resolution because of my vision. Is that the problem?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

You need another ring, a metal stick, a cassette and a battery.
You have the right idea in that certain things go together. You need to find and assemble the above with what you have already started to put together.
Concentrate on the bed, get frustrated with the curtain and check the dresser.
Once together and assembled and opened take Sinc's clues. If you want to PM me I will give more precise details to be fair to others you want to find out for themselves.

I don't know if having things larger on the screen is the problem, it may cause difficulties when clicking to move to a different area. I will change my resolution and see if that is a problem and let you know.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, I just found the cassette and a battery. Thanks for the hints. Any more you want to PM to me, feel free...............ANYONE...........feel free.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I just pm'd you. The resolution is not a problem - I tried it.
I didn't take you all the way through..if you want more then let me know.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Finally got out of the room. Could NOT have done it without your help, Cameo. Merci.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Uh oh, the good Dr. is out of his room. Duck everyone. Beware of low flying doxies.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I got to the safe in about 40 minutes (no cheating, 12 items... which brings up, if judging the intelligence of people on this, I think finding 12 items and not getting to the safe is quite different from finding 12 items and getting to the safe). After trying many different number codes I gave up and looked it up on the net.

I don't really think the game has much to do with "IQ". For example, the battery: that's just luck happening to click in the correct spot. Even if you were smart enough to think, "Oh, there might be something behind the bed" the logical way to get there wouldn't be to look at another wall and get lucky clicking the correct spot.

I also don't think this has anything to do with IQ because very few people wouldn't be able to get out of that room if they were actually there, where as it IS hard to get out when it's a flash game. Proving that the difficulty is not actually in solving how to get out of the room, but how to manouver around the awkward flash room. Again with the battery example, most people would have found the battery easily if they were actually in the room.

Next, the code that you put in the safe. I don't see how I could have gotten that number without randomly guessing things (or looking up the answer). Random guessing doesn't seem like testing the intelligence of someone.

(My 100th post, yay!)


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Congrats on your 100th post Trose! I agree - IQ has nothing to do with it - more luck and stubborn persistance.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Trose, I tip my hat to your 100th posting and to your getting out of the damn room is less than a couple of days. If it were not for Cameo, I would still be in there........and Sinc would have to worry more about "low flying doxies"............


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Who me, worry?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Enough said, Alfred E. Sinc. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

HELP!!!! I am stuck in the veridian room - found about 14 objects - can't make head or tale for the uses. Can anyone give me a hint? I am driving my boss around the bend.

Thanks


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm still stuck (since yesterday) at the dancing guy and the star. I just can't get past it. I'm ready to throw the computer through the window now. Any advice before I do so?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Wolfshead said:


> I'm still stuck (since yesterday) at the dancing guy and the star. I just can't get past it. I'm ready to throw the computer through the window now. Any advice before I do so?


The hint is to wait until the dancing guy stops and the film stops to make your mouse click or two.

I found the safe yesterday (that battery was hard to find - found it when I started clickin' everywhere), but I still can't figure out the safe's combo from those two dates at the web page given. I think I've tried every combo of those two dates, the 2004 and 2005 one - I must be missing the obvious.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Try this one everyone.
http://www.albartus.com/motas/
The puzzles are not a hard as Crimson and Veridian room, but there are many more room involved.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks for the tip ColBalt but I still haven't cracked it yet. I'll keep at it though.

Must be because I'm blond (sigh)...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Carex - did you get my PM?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Kosh - you are on the right track.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo holds the keys to the kingdom...............trust me on this one.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks, Kosh, finally got past the dancing guy! Now I only have to figure out the code...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I gave up on the code and cheated by searching on the internet. Got out of the room


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

The next room is harder........not out yet.....the last one - I don't think there is a way out,( they only let you think there is.)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, what "next room"???


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

The veridian room 
next room = http://www.fasco-csc.com/works/viridian/index_e.php

You will have to copy and paste into your browser as I have not mastered the art of copying as a link.

Seems to work a little differently than the crimson room. I have found 14 objects and I know where the other object is but can't seem to lift the darn trash can...my boss did it once and can't figure out how he did it now.


After the veridian room there is the blue chamber.........that one has me baffled too at this point.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

There's more? This is evil...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

CN...I think you are correct


----------

